# (H) Pro-Painted Space Wolves; (W)££



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey there, 

Basically I have about 10,000pts of Space Wolves but no room for any more so I'm planning on getting rid of some of my great company. There's been a lot of time and effort going in to converting and painting these guys so it's been hard to choose which ones should go. 

I say pro-painted and hopefully you agree they're a pretty hi standard (these guys have won awards at various tournaments and lots of positive comments on here so they must be half decent). 

I've included some photos below and links to my project logs if you want a look. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=123884&highlight=reverend
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72354&highlight=reverend









































































































So what have I got?
A land raider redeemer
Long Fangs
17 wolf guard terminators (inc all three heavy weapons options)
7 thunderwolves
1 wolf lord on a thunderwolf (Harald Deathwolf)
1 iron priest on a thunderwolf
10 grey hunters
10 blood claws
Arjac Rockfist
1 wolf lord in terminator armour 
Njal Stormcaller
Ulrik the Slayer
1 lone wolf in terminator armour (based on the old Grimnar model with 2 power axes)
1 dreadnought

Totalling around 3500pts (about £500 worth not including the hundreds of hours of sticking and painting). A great first army or addition to a growing great company. 

What am I looking for? £300 + postage. My plan is to leave this post here until the end of january and if I don't get anyone interested in the whole bundle I'll split the lot and eBay them.

If you're interested please IM me. 

The Reverend


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

:angry::angry::headbutt: No, no, no it figures this army that I have watch you make for a while and now you want to sell it and there is no way I could save up money for it. 

Well hopefully someone will buy it that appreciates it.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Believe me it upsets me as much as it does you but I want more 30k in my life and now we have a kid there's a one in one out policy on our hobbies, so I'm not selling it all just the things that aren't used in 30k games.

Glad you like my handiwork tho, much appreciated 

The reverend


----------

